# Shrimp Baiting



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok;

I have bought a bag of pre-mix, just add water, shrimp bait and I have 6 ft cast net that I am pretty good with.

My question is how long after you put the shrimp bait balls out in the creek do have to wait before you go back and throw the net.

Also, I would imagine low tide is the best time to put the bait out and high tide being the best time to cast, but I could be wrong.

Someone clue me in here as I am going Shrimp Baiting for the first time this weekend


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

u set out poles(up to 10 poles) from a boat, toss shrimp bait around the poles, and cast net over the poles after 30 minutes. i have not done this myself, therefore you can probably find someone morethorough on this.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

bluefish1928 said:


> u set out poles(up to 10 poles) from a boat, toss shrimp bait around the poles, and cast net over the poles after 30 minutes. i have not done this myself, therefore you can probably find someone morethorough on this.


Thanks for the input and it amazes me they show up so quick.

I will test this weekend and report back.

Any other comments are more than welcome


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

we pack that good ole Carolina red clay with fish meal (dried) then we set up poles, then make the clay meal concoction in to baseball size balls and toss around the poles, after that we go over to the bank at the dock and drink beer for a few hours, when you are good and lit up, you go back and throw the net around the poles. and wa-lah you have fresh shrimp.


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

We (Me and Buddy) did not get a licenses this year with all the fresh water being in the creeks from all of the rain. I w3ould like to know how evewryone does this season. 

Not being a know it all but remember you have to have a 1/2 mesh net to cast over bait.

I'm not sure about the NC rules.


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

outfishin28 said:


> we pack that good ole Carolina red clay with fish meal (dried) then we set up poles, then make the clay meal concoction in to baseball size balls and toss around the poles, after that we go over to the bank at the dock and drink beer for a few hours, when you are good and lit up, you go back and throw the net around the poles. and wa-lah you have fresh shrimp.



Now that sounds like my kind of shrimpin


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

my way of shrimping(no bait) is to randomly cast net in the marsh and hope theres shrimp in it or look for shrimp jumping around.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

outfishin28 said:


> we pack that good ole Carolina red clay with fish meal (dried) then we set up poles, then make the clay meal concoction in to baseball size balls and toss around the poles, after that we go over to the bank at the dock and drink beer for a few hours, when you are good and lit up, you go back and throw the net around the poles. and wa-lah you have fresh shrimp.


Ok that sounds like a winner and fun way to do it. But I have one more question. What is the purpose for the poles? Are there as markers for where you threw out the bait or do they serve as a gathering point for the shrimp.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

one of the creeks I always count on for shrimp (near little river inlet) has been holding them real good this year. Jumping and breeching everywhere when the net hits the water. Close to low water is the best for em. (at my spot)


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Big Worm said:


> one of the creeks I always count on for shrimp (near little river inlet) has been holding them real good this year. Jumping and breeching everywhere when the net hits the water. Close to low water is the best for em. (at my spot)


Low tide would bunch them together more making them more concentrated. Good call..will remember that.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

the poles let you know where your bait is, it is real easy to forget when the tides start movitg, just make sure you put some red reflective tape on the tops so other boats do not hit it, I like 1" PVC, a dead blow hammer will put them down just fine.


----------



## TideJones (Aug 29, 2008)

In SC if you are baiting, you must use the poles (the Law). The poles can not be larger than one inch and you must have marker tags (you get when purchasing licenses) on each pole - max of 10.

If you put the poles out at low tide, be sure they are long enough so that when high tide comes in, they are not completely submerged.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Key items to remember
1. These guys nailed it. License, poles w/ reflective tape, tags on the poles, 1/2 inch mesh net, etc. put bait balls out and wait 15-30 minutes. I blind cast a few times in an area w/o baiting to see if there are shrimp there to begin with. 
Use your depth finder to locate a creek channel. You want to set up on the edge of the channel.

2. NC you can shrimp over bait without a license

If you're near Charleston, give me a shout.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Too Busy said:


> Key items to remember
> 1. These guys nailed it. License, poles w/ reflective tape, tags on the poles, 1/2 inch mesh net, etc. put bait balls out and wait 15-30 minutes. I blind cast a few times in an area w/o baiting to see if there are shrimp there to begin with.
> Use your depth finder to locate a creek channel. You want to set up on the edge of the channel.
> 
> ...


Good info...ty

Going to be in NC, south of Wilmington at Ft Fisher and Cape Fear. You can drive on the beach there for $40 a year or $10 a day and you have access to surf fishing in ocean or creek fishing in the tidal marshes,,,all within 100-200 yds of each other.:fishing:


----------

